# Water Heater



## Bullas (Feb 2, 2020)

Hi not sure where to look for the water heater in my Auto Trail Imala 2016 motorhome .I have looked all over inside the MH but failed to find it. Please could someone help .Thanks 
Sambatypac


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

When you set it going on gas you may be able to hear a little sound as it ignites. The ignition may click, usually several times. It is the sound of the spark jumping it's gap. It is a distinctive click. You may be able to hold the button down to keep it clicking while you listen for it. If it lights there will be a sound, a small pouff or boff as the first puff of gas it emits to get it going. In my experience gas ones are always audible in operation, you can also hear the flame as the gas burns. 

That assumes that it is gas. It is unlikely to be mains only as that would be next to useless.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Also check the outside for the gas exhaust vent and trace back from their. Mine on the Arapaho is below a panel in the wardrobe. I know some ATs have it under the bed space.

Good luck

Terry

Edit; check for your model here....

https://www.auto-trail.co.uk/imala


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Bottom of the wardrobe?


----------

